# NWM - Norwest Minerals



## System (26 September 2018)

Norwest Minerals was formed to allow the spin-off of Australian Mines Limited's portfolio of prospective gold and base-metal properties in Western Australia. Upon successful listing on ASX, Norwest's strategy is to focus on delineating an economically viable resource capable of transforming the Company from an explorer into a mineral producer.

The Company holds interests in the following Gold and Base-Metal Projects: 

(a) the Bali Project, which is a copper and base metals exploration licence, located approximately 250 kilometres west of Newman in the Ashburton region of Western Australia. Exploration will initially focus on the Bali Shear Zone, which appears prospective for copper and silver; 

(b) the Warriedar Project, which is a gold project located approximately 420 kilometres northeast of Perth and has a number of drill-ready gold targets including the project’s historic Reid’s Ridge Gold Mine and the Mount Laws mineralised trend; 

(c) the Arunta West Project, which is an Iron Oxide Copper-Gold (IOCG) project located 600 kilometres west of Alice Springs. The Arunta West Project features an ovoid co-incident magnetic and gravity anomaly known as the North Dovers prospect. Four deep diamond drill holes at North Dovers are planned to test the Iron Oxide Copper-Gold (IOCG) target and other styles of economic mineralisation; 

(d) the Marymia Project, which is a gold and copper project located approximately 900 kilometres north of Perth and is targeting orogenic-gold and Volcanogenic Massive Sulphide (VMS) copper/base metal mineralisation. Several walk-up drill targets comprising both gold and VMS style mineralisation are scheduled for testing prior to the end of the 2018 calendar year; and 

(e) the Marriotts Project, which is a nickel project located approximately 70 kilometers south of Leinster and 80 kilometres north of Leonora. The project has an established Inferred Mineral Resource of 662,000 tonnes @1.3% nickel(2). Remodelling of the deposit will be undertaken in order to seek to reclassify part of the resource into the Indicated category.

It is anticipated that NWM will list on the ASX during October 2018.

https://www.norwestminerals.com.au


----------



## greggles (11 May 2021)

Patience sometimes pays off. After a long share price decline, Norwest Minerals finally delivers the goods.


----------



## Miner (2 January 2023)

NWM is my tip for Jan 23.
The reasons for my dart are :

commodities  - demand
Recent CR - with a good story
Recent drill result on copper and REE
Low market capitalisation - all they need power ball


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Thursday at 2:17 PM)

_bouncing around,  got as high as 7.5c and up 60% right now, at 7c_

*Significant copper intersections *

Northwest’s CEO, Mr. Charles Schaus commented: “This is the first drilling undertaken at Bali since 1989 and we are very encouraged by the results. The program tested each of the four prospects by systematic drilling of holes along strike with the aim of locating the source(s) for the high-grade copper exposed at surface. All prospects returned one or more wide drill intersections of copper mineralisation. Also, we have identified additional shear zones across the Deep South area with high-grade copper rock chips, with drill planning underway focusing on potential lateral and depth extension of these seven high-grade copper vein structures.”


----------

